# Guys, can I have your opinions about Powershot G16 ?



## timor (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi. Want to buy G16. Any good ?


----------



## JosephW (Apr 25, 2014)

The G16 can deliver beautiful results as a professional compact


----------



## bratkinson (Apr 25, 2014)

Do a quick Google for "Canon G16 Reviews" and look at some of the reviews.  Apparently, its low light capabilities are disappointing according to at least one reviewer.

For what it's worth, I recently picked up a G15 on sale and found its low light capabilities close to astounding with very little noise...and that was on full Auto!  For a compact point and shoot with full capabilities including manual and RAW + JPG, I'm very satisfied.  While it's not my 5D3 with L glass for IQ, the IQ of Straight Out Of Camera (SOOC) JPGs is exceptionally good in my opinion.


----------



## Lumens (Apr 25, 2014)

I pre-ordered the G16 and got it when it immediately came out.  It is a great little camera I can put in my pocket and get the same results (or better) as I do from my 7D.  I do love the camera but I have to say my only disappointment is the low-light capability.  But my disappointment may be jaded, I purchased the camera due to the great lens hoping for excellent low-light capability and my expectations were likely too high.

I am a learning photographer and I do get some great shots now and then.  I love my 7D and my G16 and I will say my best shots have come from the G16.  Granted the main difference is the 12 megapixels compared to 18, but image quality on the G16 is awesome.  As I said I purchased the G16 hoping for better low-light performance as the 7D is known to be poor at that (It has other advantages that make up for the poor low-light performance).  The G16 was to be my low-light camera and it is, but I find I am learning how to correct noise with ETTR and post processing whether it be the 7D or the G16.  It seems when I say low-light I really mean no light.  No matter what you will eventually end up at high ISO at times - that means noise.

To explain, the G16 has a great low-light lens, the G16 has a lens that will keep you at 80-100 ISO 95% of the time.  But get over 1600 ISO and you will have noise.  I have not used other cameras like the 6D which is known to be fantastic at high ISO, but when light is low the ISO is high and that means noise.  By learning how to use ETTR and proper noise reduction in post processing I no longer have a problem with those camp fire shots I like.  

To make a long story short - I do highly recommend the G16.  It is awesome and will always be my go-to camera at events when I wish to be a bit more discreet about my photography.  The results from it easily compare to my 7D if not out perform.


----------



## timor (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks guys. 
I can see that there is a concern with low light performance. Well, it's a small sensor. Luckily this is the last thing on my list, I am looking first for things like easy of handling. I am looking for go everywhere, "pocketable" D) compact with things like optical viewfinder, accessory shoe (external flash) and possibility of mounting filters. There is a beautiful Olympus XZ-2, about 25% cheaper than G16 or X20, or Nikon P7800, but no optical viewfinder lol: Yes, it is worth for me a 100 bucks, I am old school). So right now I sit on the fence between G16 (I always loved Canon's p&s) and X20. Both cameras have similar capabilities, X20 has for me a small advantage with use of the filters. Is there anything else for the G16 more practical then in other cameras ?


----------



## Lumens (Apr 25, 2014)

timor said:


> but no optical viewfinder lol: Yes, it is worth for me a 100 bucks, I am old school



Don't be expecting a great View Finder on the G16 (and I suspect the X20).  I got used to one with my 7D, but on the G16 I use the back panel.  Actually that is one of the real benefits to the G16 - when you push the button half way the back screen shows exactly what the picture is going to look like.  It has allowed me to learn a lot about manual mode and ETTR.  I find you will likely not use the view finder.

I took a look at the specs for the X20,  could be a tough decision, both look very good at the same price point.


----------



## timor (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for your input, Lumens.
Maybe you're right about that (viewfinder), but actually I do use it often. Especially in awkward light situations or when I have fast action. In full sun or at night screens are hard to read and in any situation somehow I concentrate better on choosing my "decisive moment" if I look through the peephole .  Here to, X20 has better finder with even some info displayed in it.


----------



## goodguy (Apr 25, 2014)

I own the Canon G15, the G16 is an upgraded G15 but most of the hardware except processor is same.

I am extremly happy with this camera, I use it happily at an ISO as high as 3200 with no problem.
6400ISO is still very usable but I will try to avoid it if possible, I found that with the very fast glass I rarely need to go this high anyways.
It really is a camera for the photography fan, it gives you same options as all DSLR cameras with 2 control dial, RAW..etc


----------



## bratkinson (Apr 26, 2014)

timor said:


> X20 has for me a small advantage with use of the filters. Is there anything else for the G16 more practical then in other cameras ?



for the G15 - canon g15 filter | B&H Photo Video

and for the G15 or G16 - Bower Adapter Tube for Canon G15 & G16 Digital A58G15C B&H

I may buy one myself.  I might find that when I'm out and about with my G15, my 77mm CPL may be what I want to use.  I already have step-down rings to 58mm, so the filter size is not an issue.


----------



## timor (Apr 26, 2014)

bratkinson said:


> I may buy one myself.  I might find that when I'm out and about with my G15, my 77mm CPL may be what I want to use.  I already have step-down rings to 58mm, so the filter size is not an issue.


That's the idea. Thanks for links.


----------

